# Found a wonderful support group in NJ for the NJ/NY people who have irritable bowel syndrome



## lone_paladin (Sep 29, 2011)

I recently went to a Meetup in NJ. It was really great and they were very supportive. It says IBD, but they said they happily welcome IBS members. It was only 8 of us in there, but the area is very nice. It's quiet and if you're coming from NYC or NJ it's easy to get there because it's located close to Paramus. Here is the information: http://www.meetup.com/IntenseIntestinesNJ/events/171779522/


----------

